# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  O'brien on smither cd

## hellindc

Have you all checked out Tim O'Brien's work on Chris Smither's new CD? He does tasty work on a number of tracks, including "Origin of the Species," first blues&#92;rock tune I've heard on Charles Darwin.

----------

